# 3399



## tagliatelle (Dec 8, 2001)

For good websides use these colors, or you're BG.SJ


----------



## Red Phoenix (Dec 8, 2001)

I'm more of an #AAAAAA man myself.


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2001)

i bleed scarlet & grey

moooooooo
(for cowtown)
playing in the outback on new years day


----------



## Soapvox (Dec 10, 2001)

#EBEBEB


----------



## Jadey (Dec 10, 2001)

3399 is two blue values short of a valid hex colour code.


----------



## Trip (Dec 13, 2001)

Follow the *yellow* bricked road!
It will bring you to the wizard who can help you with your many needs...


----------



## Alex (Dec 13, 2001)

Your post has past away... To the new Design Forum.... Thanks!

Oh and I am a #99CC00 MySelf...


----------



## Nummi (Jan 2, 2002)

#B9CADC


----------

